# old loft



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,

My old pigeon loft

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2009/08/venous-pigeons-old-loft-2004.html

hope you like it


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

That link is not working. Here's what it says when clicked on:
Page not found
Sorry, the page you were looking for in the blog Fancy pigeon pictures does not exist.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It worked fine for me


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice set up


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

it worked for me nice set up and birds


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

that looks 100% predator proof


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you all
the link is working fine, plz try to visit it again


----------

